# giant sedona tire downsize for better roll



## scottfarm (Jun 21, 2009)

I just bought my wife a Giant sedona which has 26" X1.95. What size can I go down to for getting a better roll. What type and name brand. Where is the cheapest place online to buy. Can I go down to 26" X 1.25. All road riding. She is just a weekend rider but I want her to able to keep up with me on my Giant FCR3. Thanks is advance.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

scottfarm said:


> I just bought my wife a Giant sedona which has 26" X1.95. What size can I go down to for getting a better roll. What type and name brand. Where is the cheapest place online to buy. Can I go down to 26" X 1.25. All road riding. She is just a weekend rider but I want her to able to keep up with me on my Giant FCR3. Thanks is advance.


You could go as small as a 26x1.25 without any problem (you'll want smaller tubes as well as the tires). You may even be able to run 26x1. She'll get a much better roll on pavement with the narrow tires. However, the 26x1.25 will be a much smaller diameter than the 700c wheels on you FCR, and her gearing will be lower, so she still might not be able to keep up if you're pushing it.

Out of curiosity, why didn't you just get her an FCR also?


----------



## scottfarm (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought mine on craiglist for $375 and hers for $100. She's not a committed rider yet, but when she is we will upgrade her. Just trying to make do till then.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Anything slick will roll easier than what she's got, even if it's only a little smaller. The rims can undoubtedly handle 1.25, but those can be hard to find. 1.5 are more often available. I'd check with a local bike shop first. If they don't have something in the $20 range, tell them it's a used bike and you don't want to spend too much, and keep shopping. Brands don't really matter too much at this level. I wouldn't worry about the gearing issue and wheel diameter at all.

Here's a decent 26 x 1.5 slick for a good price:
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pwt26i/wtb_slickasaurus_26_inch/pp.htm


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*26x1*




JCavilia said:


> The rims can undoubtedly handle 1.25, but those can be hard to find. 1.5 are more often available.


Performance and Nashbar handle 26x1.0, which will work fine on the rims the OP's wife has. That's 25 mm in "road terms" and should handle any rider's weight up to 220 lb/ 100 kg and probably beyond.


----------

